# honeymoon in usa



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a problem and hopefully some of you can help me. I am a US citizen living in Mexico. I met an awesome girl two years ago and we're getting married in june next year. My problem is that we want to go on our honeymoon to yosemite national park in california but i've been reading that it is near impossible for a mexican national married to a us citizen to get a tourist visa. I looked around and found that my only option might be the k-3 spouse visa but we don't want to live in the US. can we get that visa and just use it to go and visit once in a while (the visa is good for 2 years) or will there be consequences like fines or imprisonment if we attempt to do that? thanks in advance for any answers.


----------

